# Bargain Steam Cleaner



## scottishA4

Hi All

I cleaned my engine bay today by first spraying it with engine degreaser and then using a hand held steam cleaner. Worked a treat and engine bay is spotless and like new now!

I bought the steam cleaner from homebargain for £14.99 the other day and it's an awesome bit of kit. Very good on alloys as well.

This is the Steam Cleaner from Home Bargain. Great bit of kit and bargain price. Lots of attachments so great versatility.
http://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/139-homelectric-hand-held-steam-cleaner.aspx



I sprayed engine bay with de-greaser then waited a few minutes before using the steam cleaner. All grease and dirt marks lifted straight away. Here are the results:


----------



## Leebo310

Good results mate, and a good price too!


----------



## veeduby

Nice work, looks new.


----------



## dstill

Did you have to protect any electrics mate or was the amount of water build up from the steam cleaner minimal. I've always been apprehensive of cleaning the engine bay thoroughly due to the fear of damaging anything electrical.


----------



## scottishA4

dstill said:


> Did you have to protect any electrics mate or was the amount of water build up from the steam cleaner minimal. I've always been apprehensive of cleaning the engine bay thoroughly due to the fear of damaging anything electrical.


I didn't have any water build up. I didn't have any dirt or grime near any electricals so didn't aim at them. Although because there was no water build up I don't think I would fear putting it on the electrics. The steam just needed a very quick blast and all grime etc was instantly removed.


----------



## Criptop

Found this on eBay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-...aner-with-Accessories-BRAND-NEW-/160881357075


----------



## scottishA4

Criptop said:


> Found this on eBay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Electric-...aner-with-Accessories-BRAND-NEW-/160881357075


Looks exactly the same with just the attachments being a different colour. Good eBay seller as well! I just bought some Cali Scents car air fresheners from them the other day and item was delivered VERY quickly!


----------



## Criptop

Thanks for your original post scottishA4. How did you find using the steamer for a longer period? If you used it continuously for say 20 seconds, would the steam pressure decrease and then you wait for it to build back up again?


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Criptop said:


> Thanks for your original post scottishA4. How did you find using the steamer for a longer period? If you used it continuously for say 20 seconds, would the steam pressure decrease and then you wait for it to build back up again?


+1.

Yeah, how long did it take to warm up? Thanks.


----------



## scottishA4

Criptop said:


> Thanks for your original post scottishA4. How did you find using the steamer for a longer period? If you used it continuously for say 20 seconds, would the steam pressure decrease and then you wait for it to build back up again?


Steam pressure stays consistent until all the water has been used up. It takes about 3 minutes to get up to pressure. It's a great product and I have been using it on everything around the house as well.


----------



## Criptop

scottishA4 said:


> Steam pressure stays consistent until all the water has been used up. It takes about 3 minutes to get up to pressure. It's a great product and I have been using it on everything around the house as well.


Ok I'm very tempted now! Was thinking about splashing out and getting one of the refurbished karcher outlet steam cleaners which look rather good - but P&P to NI makes it uncomfortably expensive so I might give this a try!


----------



## TheGruffalo1

scottishA4 said:


> Steam pressure stays consistent until all the water has been used up. It takes about 3 minutes to get up to pressure. It's a great product and I have been using it on everything around the house as well.


Sounds good buddy. I'll buy one!


----------



## scottishA4

Just finished giving my Dad's X1 a quick going over. I only spent 10 minutes on it so I didn't give it my full attention. I sprayed Gunk on the worst effected parts and after waiting a few minutes, I manipulated the worst effected areas with a detailing brush, before attacking them with the steam cleaner.

BEFORE:




































AFTER:













































He's now off to get his own one from Home bargain!


----------



## Makalu

I bought the same thing and paid £12 for mine. It works a treat - heats up really quick and can maintain a steam stream for a good 10seconds +. Bargain.

mak.


----------



## tomelmer

been looking to buy one of these too so this has just sold it to me lol


----------



## Andrew Goacher

Another buyer here now since reading this, look forward to trying it out next weekend hopefully :thumb:


----------



## Dode

Looking good


----------



## Dawesy90

Pretty decent for then money I got a polti vaperetto but only cus I got given it


----------



## shaneslatcher93

been looking for a steamer also, seen these in my local aldis but have been put off as they looked cheap, definitely going to try one now..


----------



## Stewartfinley

Nice one, been using a steam cleaner for a while. Try mixing Gtechniq W2 3:1 it lifts every stubborn mark and stain.


----------



## John.C

Looks like a bargain 

I am curious as to how people are using these .. Are you steaming and then wiping with a microfibre for example ?


----------



## scottishA4

John.C said:


> Looks like a bargain
> 
> I am curious as to how people are using these .. Are you steaming and then wiping with a microfibre for example ?


I have been spraying on gunk then waiting a few minutes before steaming then giving a quick wipe down with microfibre if required.


----------



## panama

scottishA4 said:


> I have been spraying on gunk then waiting a few minutes before steaming then giving a quick wipe down with microfibre if required.


Hi newbie here.

I bought the one listed in the ebay link on the other page.

I'm going to do a before and after on my Alfa 156 engine bay and post the results here.

Just on the subject of Gunk for degreasing, will any motor factor general engine degreasing spray do the job?

I presume it's just to loosen the heavy grime/grease before applying the steamer?

Also would you do say 5 mins of continuous steam cleaning with the machine then stop and go over the areas covered with a MF or more wipe as you go?


----------



## Eliasasas

Let me just make sure I understand the method people are using: spray down pretty much everything in the engine bay with APC, then go around with the steam cleaner and then wipe off what you can reach with a MF towel?

Don't you need to rinse thoroughly with a stream of water or pressure washer to really get all the APC leftovers off?


----------



## panama

Eliasasas said:


> Let me just make sure I understand the method people are using: spray down pretty much everything in the engine bay with APC, then go around with the steam cleaner and then wipe off what you can reach with a MF towel?
> 
> Don't you need to rinse thoroughly with a stream of water or pressure washer to really get all the APC leftovers off?


Hi I'm awaiting an answer to my q above but my plan of action is:

Spray the entire engine bay with a coating of AS G101 solution from a spray gun.
Allow some time for it to work its magic then use the steam machine to go over every inch and finally a wipe down with an MF cloth.


----------



## GleemSpray

scottishA4 said:


> Looks exactly the same with just the attachments being a different colour. Good eBay seller as well! I just bought some Cali Scents car air fresheners from them the other day and item was delivered VERY quickly!


 This post reminded me that I have one of these steam cleaners that I bought a few years back. Mine is coloured pale blue, but it looks exactly the same size, shape and even the screw in lid is identical. The attachments look exactly the same too.

Never thought of using it for the car - must go dig it out of the shed and get it fired up !!


----------



## tomelmer

mine should be here tomorrow hopefully


----------



## scottishA4

It would be good to see the results you guys get as well!


----------



## panama

scottishA4 said:


> It would be good to see the results you guys get as well!


I had a few q's above you might be able to advise on mate?


----------



## scottishA4

Method is:

- Spray engine bay with degreaser (Gunk works good and WD40 will also work) and wait few minutes

- Steam clean engine bay. (Hold steam over troublesome spots for around 5 secs or even manipulate with detailing brush or paint brush.)

- Either wipe off residue with cloth (you can do this at the end or as you go) or jet wash/hose to remove residue (be careful near electrical items)

- Sit back and enjoy the results! ✨🚘✨

Hope this helps.


----------



## DarrylB

I've been thinking about getting a steamer for a while, more specifically for use on the interior for it's bacteria killing and cleaning ability, has anyone used one of these on their interior?


----------



## cyberstretch

Really miss having a dirty car with grotty door shuts and engine bay so that I can buy these sort of things. Need to buy a project car I think !


----------



## scottishA4

DarrylB said:


> I've been thinking about getting a steamer for a while, more specifically for use on the interior for it's bacteria killing and cleaning ability, has anyone used one of these on their interior?


Not yet mate but I'm going to give it a try in the next few days.


----------



## Stewartfinley

panama said:


> Hi I'm awaiting an answer to my q above but my plan of action is:
> 
> Spray the entire engine bay with a coating of AS G101 solution from a spray gun.
> Allow some time for it to work its magic then use the steam machine to go over every inch and finally a wipe down with an MF cloth.


Don't forget to coat the plastic trim to keep it black. AG tyre dressing works well as does 303 aerospace.


----------



## Anarch

Thanks for the heads up - I've got it last week, feels a bit flimsy but does the job. Any tips on using it for cleaning the interior ?


----------



## scottishA4

Anarch said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I've got it last week, feels a bit flimsy but does the job. Any tips on using it for cleaning the interior ?


No worries mate. BTW, mine feels very well made and solid. Might try the interior later today so will keep you all posted.


----------



## RICH2508

Just got mine, did great job of removing 30yr old waxoyl off plastic wheel arches. Impressed how quickly warms up and all the attachments. Better than my last Vax one which cost me £60 IMHO.


----------



## panama

RICH2508 said:


> Just got mine, did great job of removing 30yr old waxoyl off plastic wheel arches. Impressed how quickly warms up and all the attachments. Better than my last Vax one which cost me £60 IMHO.


Which model did you buy mate?


----------



## RICH2508

This was the one

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HANDHELD-...814?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item588c7b3906


----------



## panama

RICH2508 said:


> This was the one
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HANDHELD-...814?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item588c7b3906


Glad to hear it as thats the one I got aswell! ;D


----------



## scottishA4

I can confirm that the steam cleaner works great on door shuts and interiors! My interior is gleaming now!


----------



## panama

Did anyone else buy the 'Kingavon' one from ebay?


----------



## Gti-Paul

Well im glad ive seen this post as thats just going to save me so much work on my car haha. The instant i started reading this i remembered my mum has a steamer in the cupboard so guess where it will dissappear too  haha thanks


----------



## Scottland

Got mine today, seems very good for the money. Will try it on the car tomorrow


----------



## HarveyTT

Picked one up this morning, haven't tried it on a engine bay yet but did give the stainless steel sink a blast and for the money you can't beat it


----------



## scottishA4

I can can confirm that the steam cleaner is very good at removing stains from the seats and interior as well!


----------



## Haga

Hi!

Nice to hear that a cheap product like yours can be so versatile.

I am looking forward to buy this Clatronic one:









Do YOu think guys this one is more-ore less the same? Price is twice as much as you "advertised" here, and I am not sure if Clatronic brand is familiar in the UK or not, but in East Europe it sells almost all kind of household-electrical items, from Microwave owens to DVD players. Not as bad but at least it's cheap.


----------



## NMH

Yes looks almost identical


----------



## TheGruffalo1

Finally got around to using this, amazing! 

Well worth £15.


----------



## Criptop

I got round to trying mine on the engine bay. I had some AG Powermax 3 and sprayed it at the required dilution, left it for a minute or two and then went over with the steam cleaner, followed by a rinse with the hose and then some AG Vinyl and Rubber Care. Engine bay came up fantastic!


----------



## WAZ92

I like it. Tempted to get one.


----------



## scottishA4

WAZ92 said:


> I like it. Tempted to get one.


Do it! It's well worth it! I'm off to do my interior again to get rid of some stains the 5 year old has made.


----------



## adamangler

So what is steam like on interior plastics, dash, doorcards etc? 
does it have enough pressure to blast dust out of areas like doorcard pockets, ashtrays etc like using compressed air?

might have to get one for valeting


----------



## james1234

^ also wanting to know the answer to that question. 

Guessing this will be fine to clean air vents with. Is it safe to use it point blank on your interior plastics and your seats?


----------



## scottishA4

adamangler said:


> So what is steam like on interior plastics, dash, doorcards etc?
> 
> does it have enough pressure to blast dust out of areas like doorcard pockets, ashtrays etc like using compressed air?
> 
> might have to get one for valeting


It is great for this as well. The blast of steam is very powerful and with the nozzle attachments, it can reach all those hard to reach places.


----------



## dogfox

panama said:


> Did anyone else buy the 'Kingavon' one from ebay?


Yes, I did. Well made & sturdy, good price.

Tried it round the house with limited success but very effective on spiders & flies 

Engine bay next.

dogfox


----------



## mattmitt

Save waiting, got mine today from B&M stores. 14.99 and just got to try it now....:lol:


----------



## vw23

I am currently looking at this steam cleaner on eBay but I keep thinking about the extension hose, how long is this? I personally would like to leave the steamer on the floor with the intention of having a long hose to use in and around the engine bay for example?

Any help would be appreciated, cheers!


----------



## mattmitt

If you want the long hose then need to look at more substantial machine. These are light weight enough and when used with with all purpose cleaner they are excellent addition to your armoury at minimal outlay. 
If still chasing the full on job, take a look at Karcher one as did think of this before buying the smaller one as per thread.


----------



## vw23

mattmitt said:


> If you want the long hose then need to look at more substantial machine. These are light weight enough and when used with with all purpose cleaner they are excellent addition to your armoury at minimal outlay.
> If still chasing the full on job, take a look at Karcher one as did think of this before buying the smaller one as per thread.


Is this easy to manage with in regards to weight and the small flexy hose? It's perfect for the cost and I am about to order one but just wanted to ask a few questions prior to doing so. Cheers dude!


----------



## mattmitt

It does what it needs too. Round engine day was great and on door slams, boot lid slams its a fiddle. Ok hasn't got the steaming time like bigger machines. But has 250ml capacity and karcher is 1 litre. takes about 3 mins to steam up.
But realistically how much use are you going to give it....and so ease to store. 
Glad I saved the money and can spend on more pads for the DA polisher


----------



## GleemSpray

Currently £10 off for Halfords own branded version; now £19.99


----------

